# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  The Khezu Fight Knife from Video Game Monster Hunter

## Luv2Fight

For those video game nerds, you probably want to see this.  This guy created a Khezu fighter from the video game Monster Hunter.  He did it basically from scratch and then 3D printed it.  It came out awesomely wonderful!

----------

